# Hello



## izzie.star

after alot oftihnking etc. i know im not ready for motherhood. there are alot of reasons contrebuting to this. so im thinking about adoption. but ive been looking at it online and theres not alot of information about people giving there child up for adoption. 

if i decide to go through with adoption woud i be able to meet the adoptive parents??
would i still be able to see the child??
is there a time period where i can change my mind??
what rghts do i have??
is open adoption avalible in the UK???


----------



## hopeandpray

open adoption is available in the uk, yes until you sign the forms you can change your mind, if it's an open adoption you would meet the adoptive parents,the amount of contact with the child would depend on what both of you agreed. once the forms are signed i think that legally you don't have any rights.
your best bet is to contact your local adoption agency and they will explain everything to you


----------



## CareBear

izzie.star said:


> after alot oftihnking etc. i know im not ready for motherhood. there are alot of reasons contrebuting to this. so im thinking about adoption. but ive been looking at it online and theres not alot of information about people giving there child up for adoption.
> 
> if i decide to go through with adoption woud i be able to meet the adoptive parents??
> would i still be able to see the child??
> is there a time period where i can change my mind??
> what rghts do i have??
> is open adoption avalible in the UK???

Contact your local social services and they will be able to speak to you about your options and the process of adoption. You will meet the adoptive parents and there will be some type of contact, the different types would also be explained and if there is the possibility of an open adoption. Once you have agreed to adoption and signed the papers to relinquish the baby you will still have a time period to change your mind. The adoptive parents will not have complete parental rights until the order is granted in court which can only be submitted after the child has been the adoptive parents for a certain length of time. I hope that helps and good luck with what you decide :hugs:


----------



## SIEGAL

Just to think about.....if you are concerned about your rights and changing your mind, you should give this some more thought before you get an adoptive couples' hopes up.


----------



## fluffosaur

Open adoption is possible but it's only a voluntary agreement. Contact arrangements are all decided between adoptive couple and yourself. I don't think you have any legal standing to demand to see your child once the adoption order has been granted, you'd just need to find a really understanding couple.

A lot of our prospective adopters would not consider an open adoption. It's too disruptive for the child (who is my mummy?) and too hurtful for you to have to give your child back. We generally recommend closed adoptions with indirect contact. Relinquished babies are quite unusual nowadays so I'd make an appointment to speak to your local social services department about this for more advice.

With a closed adoption you'd still have what we call "letterbox" contact between you and the adopters. However, again, this is an entirely voluntary arrangement. Around 25% of our current letterboxes have had no contact in them at all from either adopters or birth mothers. Sometimes birth mothers will write lots of letters and receive nothing back. Though most have contact & it's usually twice a year, but not near birthdays or christmas.

Think about it carefully. Talk to your local social services department for advice.

You can change your mind anytime up to the adoption order being granted but generally it could be quite difficult for you to get your child back at that point if they had already been living with another couple for the first 18 months of their life.


----------

